# New Vegas furry race mods?



## Flurrypaw (Dec 11, 2010)

Anyone know of any furry race mods for Fallout New Vegas? I can't seem to find any but I keep hearing rumors that there are some...


----------



## Mentova (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know of any. If you _must_ have them keep checking the nexus mod site for them from time to time; but quite frankly I don't see why you would want to do it...


----------



## Flurrypaw (Dec 11, 2010)

eh I just think it would be cool, definitely not a necessity though. 

I think it would be cool to make a fursona like you'd make a mii on the wii, or in a character creator like the fallout one because it's so detailed


----------

